# Gateway FPD2185W monitor Problems



## N2NSX (Feb 12, 2010)

I just replaced all 8 capacitors on the power supply board(4 of which were bloated 470uf25v) of my monitor. When I plug it in, it displays the "Gateway" logo in the center of the screen momentarily(which it did NOT do before the repair), then display goes black again!! After a few seconds, the blue power light turns orange! Then, turning the power button on/off does not do anything. If I unplug & re-plug it, it displays the Gateway logo again! I'd appreciate if anyone can tell me what do I need to replace NEXT(Other than the monitor!)? Thanks...


----------



## Rclynch82 (May 17, 2010)

did you get your monitor fixed. I could use some help with the same problem. Monitor goes black after the gateway logo appears.

Which parts should I be looking at, capacitors look good.

Thanks for the help


----------

